# Diskeeper lite (free)



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

Ive downloaded dklite (Diskeeper lite)

installed it, but when i click on my dklite desktop icon a box pops up asking me what program do i want to use to open it.

Ive gone into start/programs/diskeeper lite and same problem.

Is there a way to fix this?

As im told its a good defragmenter.


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

I suspect that you didn't use the diskeeper's installer to install it. completely uninstall the program and try again. By the way post thee location where you got it. If yours doesn't work I'll send you an zip attachment. It is a very good defragmenter. Let us know.


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

cshajkur



> I suspect that you didn't use the diskeeper's installer to install it. completely uninstall the program and try again. By the way post thee location where you got it. If yours doesn't work I'll send you an zip attachment. It is a very good defragmenter. Let us know.


Yes i installed it twice, it was a ex file from:

http://www.webattack.com/downloadfind.php?action=s&st=diskeeper+lite

its the only site ile download from, unless im stuck then ile check the size of the file against the authers site.


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

Try this uninstall and reinstall the progam again. After you open it up goto the Executive file folder and open it up. then goto the "instmisa file and open and run it. Then run diskeeperlite again. See instructions below:

README.TXT October 11, 2002

Diskeeper[R] Lite (build 418)

This text file provides information you should know about this 
version of Diskeeper Lite.

WINDOWS VERSIONS AND PLATFORMS SUPPORTED
========================================

Diskeeper Lite is supported on these operating systems:

o Windows XP Professional
o Windows XP Home Edition
o Windows 2000 Server
o Windows 2000 Professional
o Windows NT 4.0 Server
o Windows NT 4.0 Workstation
o Windows Me
o Windows 98

Diskeeper Lite operates on the Intel x86 platform (including 
Pentium and compatible CPUs from other manufacturers).

FILE SYSTEMS SUPPORTED
======================

Diskeeper Lite supports these file systems:

Operating System File Systems
---------------- ------------
Windows 2000/XP NTFS, FAT16 and FAT32
Windows NT 4.0 NTFS and FAT16
Windows Me/98 FAT16 and FAT32

Note that the 12-bit FAT file system is not supported. (The 12-bit 
FAT file system is used on FAT volumes smaller than 16 megabytes 
in size, such as floppy disks). In addition, NTFS volumes formatted 
with a cluster size larger than 4 kilobytes are not supported.

DISKS SUPPORTED
===============

Diskeeper Lite supports a wide range of SCSI and IDE disks, 
including:

o Primary Partitions
o Extended Partitions
o Logical Drives
o Volume Sets
o RAID Arrays
o Mirrored Disks

RESOURCE REQUIREMENTS
=====================

The disk space requirements for Diskeeper Lite depend on 
several factors. In general, Diskeeper Lite needs only 
about 3 MB of disk space, and about 8 MB of free space to allow 
for temporary files during the installation.

Additional Software Requirements
--------------------------------

On Windows NT 4.0 computers, Service Pack 3 or higher is 
required for Diskeeper Lite to operate properly.

Diskeeper Lite relies the Microsoft Management Console (MMC). 
The MMC provides a single point of control for system utilities 
such as Diskeeper Lite. The MMC is used as a central location 
for a variety of Microsoft and third party administrative tools. 
If not already present on your computer, the Diskeeper Lite 
installation procedure automatically installs the MMC.

Proper operation of Diskeeper Lite requires Internet Explorer 
4.0 or higher.

INSTALLATION NOTES
==================

Before you start the Diskeeper Lite installation, 
please note:

o Windows NT 4.0 machines must have Service Pack 3 or 
higher installed

o On Windows NT 4.0 machines, if you have previously 
installed Diskeeper Lite on your computer, Executive 
Software recommends that you uninstall it before 
proceeding with the installation of this version. Use 
the Add/Remove Programs applet in Control Panel to 
uninstall Diskeeper Lite.

o On Windows 2000/XP machines, installing Diskeeper Lite 
will not remove the built-in defragmenter, but 
Diskeeper Lite will automatically become the default 
defragmenter.

o To install the Windows NT/2000/XP version of Diskeeper 
Lite, you must be logged into an account that is a 
member of the Administrators group.

INSTALLATION OVERVIEW
=====================

Diskeeper Lite is installed by double-clicking the 
self-extracting compressed file you downloaded. When you 
double-click the file you downloaded, the files are unpacked 
into a temporary folder on your hard drive, and the SETUP.EXE 
program is automatically started. The SETUP.EXE program:

o Confirms that you have Administrator privileges (on Windows 
NT/2000/XP systems).

o Determines which version of Windows you are running.

o Checks for sufficient space on the disk for the installation.

o Detects and notifies you of any previously installed Diskeeper 
software.

o Installs the MMC, if necessary.

o Copies the Diskeeper Lite files to the destination 
directories, updates the Windows registry, starts the Diskeeper 
service, and creates a new Program Group and Desktop Icon for 
Diskeeper Lite.

UNINSTALLING DISKEEPER LITE
===========================
Follow these steps to remove Diskeeper Lite from your 
computer:

1. From Control Panel, double-click Add/Remove Programs.

2. Click the Install/Uninstall tab (or the Change or Remove 
Programs tab under Windows 2000/XP).

3. Highlight the Diskeeper Lite entry.

4. Click Add/Remove (Remove under Windows 2000/XP). This 
removes the Diskeeper Lite program files and registry 
entries from your computer. In most cases, the Diskeeper
Lite installation directory will not be removed.

5. Manually delete the Diskeeper Lite installation directory 
if it exists.

Note: If the MMC has been installed on your computer, it will not be removed when
Diskeeper is uninstalled.

(c) Copyright 1997 -- 2002 Executive Software International, Inc. 
All rights reserved.

Diskeeper and Executive Software are registered trademarks owned 
by Executive Software International, Inc.

Microsoft, Windows, and Windows NT are registered 
trademarks owned by Microsoft Corporation.

All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

cshajkur thanks!



> Try this uninstall and reinstall the progam again. After you open it up goto the Executive file folder and open it up. then goto the "instmisa file and open and run it. Then run diskeeperlite again.


Worked a treat,

Ive not defraged yet but do i defrag in safe mode ore just close all programs down with enditall, so as to make it faster?
At the moment ive been useing a free defrag program called power defrag.

when you run power defrag its reboots your system and defrags on the reboot before any programs run including windows.

:up:


----------



## cshajkur (Sep 1, 2001)

Thank you, thank you glad to help! Your call back to let us know that it helped is appreciated. Have a Great Day!


----------

